# My latest Mod.



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Before.. 









After..









Trev you've done a sterling job, your mate has done you proud. Really impressed with the workmanship, it's really nicely weighted, not at all what I had expected. Really, really pleased with it. 
Cheers Trev!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Snap!

It's good stuff that Trev supplies, eh? Think I'm in luuurve... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

It's brilliant, so happy with it. Can't wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice little mod


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Snap!!! mine needs a clean before photos tho!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Look good don't they?? 8)


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers for that Guys & Girls,  took a few weeks to get this up and running but once we got the production line up and running even i was amazed with the end product  thanks to all who showed interest and purchased one and if your like me i keep opening the bonnet to have another look at it :wink: (sad git eh) :lol:

cheers trev


----------

